
IBM's Blindfolded Calculator - vaksel
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/0713/breakthroughs-privacy-super-secret-encryption.html
======
jlhamilton
I found his paper "Fully homomorphic encryption using ideal lattices" at
<http://doi.acm.org/10.1145/1536414.1536440>

------
Tangurena
What I hate are these teaser articles about folks with unpublished
dissertations. There are some articles on Citeseer and at stanford, but
nothing about his dissertation. Is this the next holy grail? Or is it just
marketing fluff? We can't tell without reading it.

